# Happy Easter 2010!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Evil Easter Bunnies wish you a happy holiday and invite you to post your greetings here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, those bunnies remind me of the horror film, "Night of the Lepus". I remember watching it on Easter a couple years back. Bunch of giant rabbits terrorizing a town. I think it had to do with a lab experiment. Haven't seen it in awhile.

Anyhoo, "It's the Easter Beagle, Charlie Brown" is on tonight.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Them some wicked bunnies.

You have no idea how I wish I could see what some of you pro haunters can do with Easter's themes of crucifixion, death, and resurrection. An Easter haunt would soooo trump all else.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Easter everybody !!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The rabbit stew will be ready in a moment


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Egg Nightmares


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait...how does a "bunny" lay eggs....CHICKEN EGGS for that matter.....there seems to be some major flaws in this story. I think someones trying to pull a fast one


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Wait...how does a "bunny" lay eggs....CHICKEN EGGS for that matter.....there seems to be some major flaws in this story. I think someones trying to pull a fast one


Isn't it obvious. one of two things happened.

Deloris the chicken wasn't happy as a fowl. so she had trans-species surgery by which she was given the apperance of a rabbit. that only part that wasn't changed was her reproductive organs. soon after she had a roll in the hay another rabbit named Chester. She got pregnant. And so still layed a bunch of eggs. She was very embarassed and so hid the eggs.

Or,

The eggs were stolen by the rooster mafia and where hidden to cover up the crime. Soon after some young delinquents came by and tagged them all.

unfortunitely, they all needed a scapegoat, so they chose an innocent Rabbit named Peter to take the blame.

Peter would have never aggreed to it, but they promised him loads of money and the safety of his wife and little bunny.

Thus the legend of the Easter Bunny was created.

:lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Let's take a moment to learn something new!

The Goddess of Fertility in Northern Europe before the coming of the Christians was Eostre. It is her name that Easter is derived from.

The consort of Eostre was a hare name Lepus which is a symbol of fertility.

Eostre gave Lepus the gift of laying eggs once a year. But what does this have to do with the Christian holiday? Many pagan holidays were incorporated into Christian celebrations when they were trying to convert the pagan followers. So, if you combine both you get the modern day tradition with the Easter Bunny delivering Easter eggs.

Where does the Easter Bunny Come From?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In breaking news, Easter has been cancelled in West Virginia due to an unfortunate hunting accident:










Bad, BAD dog!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Should be a beagle holding that rabbit in its mouth. Labs usually hunt ducks. But, then again, it could be the thrill of the kill!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Let's take a moment to learn something new!
> 
> The Goddess of Fertility in Northern Europe before the coming of the Christians was Eostre. It is her name that Easter is derived from.
> 
> ...


A likely story....like I have not heard that one before...next you'll tell me democracy works:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Easter warning, there are rumors that the Easter Bunny was bitten by a rabid fox. These rumors are completely untrue.










Happy Easter!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

:googly:Here is a hand drawn Easter picture I made for you fine folks. Hoppy Easter!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That drawing is hysterical, Zurgh Mutant chicks - LOL!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Let's take a moment to learn something new!
> 
> The Goddess of Fertility in Northern Europe before the coming of the Christians was Eostre. It is her name that Easter is derived from.
> 
> ...


Wow! I never knew that. I always wondered about it as a kid. Never thought about it since then. It's amazing what we take for granted growing up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pic, Z!

Happy Easter, everyone - have a good one.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

It seems the Easter Bunny is a bit upset.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPb0po2jzfg"]YouTube- Black20.com Presents: The Easter Bunny Hates You[/nomedia]


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO Oh god Roxy that was Hilarious! I love that picture! Although this is the type of thread I can't show my daughter. She'll freak out if she sees Cujo there killing off the rabbit! Spook great pic there. Happy Easter to some of you...I think!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg"]YouTube- Holy Grail - Killer Bunny[/nomedia]


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone! I'm loving the pictures.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy Easter!

Those are some great pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Little Billy is sad because Easter is almost over.

Then again, maybe it has something to do with that rabbit.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope everyone had a happy Easter. My daughter brought her new boyfriend to dinner with her. I mentioned I was going to be working on some props this coming week. He said it was to early to be working on something for Halloween. It's obvious I've got to start educating this boy. I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday dinner.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> Hope everyone had a happy Easter. My daughter brought her new boyfriend to dinner with her. I mentioned I was going to be working on some props this coming week. He said it was to early to be working on something for Halloween. It's obvious I've got to start educating this boy. I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday dinner.


If he is gonna be dating your daughter he needs his "Never too early for halloween" lesson taught as soon as possible. That's an emergency there.

Next time he comes over maybe dress in a zombie style outfit, all dirty and ragged, and ask if the boy would like to help out with *something* in the back yard.....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi! Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter!


----------

